# Neuste Grafikkarten, Infos



## Sliver (13. Oktober 2005)

Grüße,

weis jemand ob in diesem Jahr noch neue Grafikkarten kommen werden?
Also bessere Versionen als diese, welche momentan von Nvidia auf dem Markt sind.
Oder vielleicht ne HP die sich ausschließlich mit Hardware beschäftigt wo man das ganze immer mal abchecken könnte?

mfg
Sliver


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2005)

http://guru3d.com/
http://www.3dcenter.de/
http://www.3dchip.de/

Und Nvidia wird meiner Meinung nach nix Neues rausbringen, die 7xxx Serie zum Weihnachtsgeschäft
preiswerter machen und die 6xxx Serie zum Billigprodukt..

Ein bissel Google tut nicht weh..


----------



## chmee (16. Oktober 2005)

Montag 17.Okt2005 - 
C´t 22/05 - Riesenbericht über GraKas der letzten 3 Generationen + Ausblicke in die Zukunft.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sliver (20. Oktober 2005)

Danke chmee!
Hat sehr geholfen und besondern Dank für den Tipp mit der c't!

Sers
Sliver


----------



## Alexander12 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Die neue ATI1800 wäre interessant.


MfG Alexander12


----------

